# my new cage! how many mice?



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello everybody  this is my new cage of glass
My only question is how many mice can i hold in this cage?

my cage is in inch: lenght 43.3 inch x hight 14.1 inch and depth also 14.1 inch

And in CM lenght 110, hight 36, depth 36,

this is my glass cage for my 2 mice and want 3 or 4 more.


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

Thefunmouse's cage calculator says 9


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Just keep in mind even does do not always get along and some mice find big groups stressful, so sometimes you have to keep them in smaller groups because of that. 5-6 should be ok in there.


----------

